# Its the first time I have heard this one!



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

While I was in the check out at Walmart Saturday, I had several bags of chicken and packs of liver. The cashier said "You must be going to be cooking for a lot of people. That sure is a lot of meat." I explained that no, we feed raw and its for the dogs. She said "is that good for them?" My response was "well, what do wolves eat?" She nodded her head and agreed. Here's what got me. Actually caught me off guard. She said" But you can't feed a hybrid wolf raw at all. They will go crazy.":wacko: I thaught a second and just said" Thats a total myth, and a common one to think. But, if a wolf eats raw, and dogs, being so closely related to the wolf can eat raw, why wouldn't a mix of the two be able to eat raw"? She thaught for a second and said " I don't know. Thats just what I was told." I ended it with "you were told very wrong". 

Then as I was trying to get out of there, she kept on about how she has a German Shepherd who she would never feed raw to because that is a breed who is the worst about turning on their owners, AND its a police dog. I wasn't even about to get into that issue with her,I just said (sort of to humor her) "Well, if it has been a police K9 it should be better trained than that." Her response? "Oh I've had him since a puppy, so he has never been trained. But thats what he is called, a police dog.":laugh: 

I'm glad the line was so long because I really could have done some explaining to her. It was a good reason for me to just get out of there.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't bother talking to people anymore about raw.......It really is a waste of my time.:blah:....Unless they have at least done a small amount of research themselves, I feel like I'm talking to a wall...:frusty:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep. Once she got into the deal with her Shepherd, I was seeing nothing but a big wall! I just always hope I can talk to them to help them to understand. It makes so much sense to me, I feel like it should to everyone.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, your first sentence said 'I was in Walmart'. That summed it up. 

When I was a kid, all shepherd's were just known as 'police dogs'. I don't think I even knew they were called German Shephards until I was a lot older. Maybe it is a country thing, or a small town thing.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It's amazing how some people can make it to working age with brains like that. :heh:


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> I don't bother talking to people anymore about raw.......It really is a waste of my time.:blah:....Unless they have at least done a small amount of research themselves, I feel like I'm talking to a wall...:frusty:


I feel exactly that way! It's really hard for people who are new to the concept of raw feeding.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

chowder said:


> Well, your first sentence said 'I was in Walmart'. That summed it up.
> 
> When I was a kid, all shepherd's were just known as 'police dogs'. I don't think I even knew they were called German Shephards until I was a lot older. Maybe it is a country thing, or a small town thing.


yea, I haven't heard the shepherd thing in years, but what got me was about hybrids not able to eat raw. Crazy.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

When I buy ribs at Walmart they always ask if I'm planning a big BBQ, I just tell them no, it's for my dogs, I usually just get a "those are some lucky dogs" comment, I smile and say yes. I don't bother with telling them I feed the ribs raw.

My vet, who I love, is one of the off base vets used by our local AF base for their military police dogs. He told me that they are feeding some of the military dogs raw diets now because they've seen improvements in overall health and performance with raw.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, it is Walmart....

I usually get a positive reaction when I say it's for my dogs. Neighbors say "Oh, no wonder they're always so happy!" I've had one checkout girl who asked me about raw feeding because she wanted to try it for her dogs.

BTW LOVE your aussies!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i prolly would have laughed and laughed and laughed some more while walking out with my grocerys!


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Roo said:


> I just tell them no, it's for my dogs, I usually just get a "those are some lucky dogs" comment, I smile and say yes. I don't bother with telling them I feed the ribs raw.


Same here. I answer with "yes he is a very lucky dog, eats better than I do!" If they ask more about it I tell them, other wise I leave it at that. I don't put the pressure on people about raw. Those who are curious about it will always come back with questions.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i live in an old age community, so everyone has to stop and pet my dogs when we're outside walking....average age here is 78 i think....

remarkably spry people.....when they ask, and they always ask, i tell them they are fed raw.

most don't believe me. they think i'm kidding. 

but i have a lady coming over today to talk to me about raw feeding for her 11 year old yorkie....and i know of another one in this complex who is feeding raw because of me.

so two out of 187 -- not bad...and they still pet my dogs and don't treat 'em as if they had cooties.....it is entirely possible they don't remember..... which is also good.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i live in an old age community, so everyone has to stop and pet my dogs when we're outside walking....average age here is 78 i think....
> 
> remarkably spry people.....when they ask, and they always ask, i tell them they are fed raw.
> 
> ...



I did convert my husbands 70 something uncle when we were together over Thanksgiving weekend. He lives alone with his dog now that his wife died and was fascinated by what I had packed to feed Rocky and Shade on the trip. We spent the entire weekend talking dog nutrition and he was going to return home and try to change what the 'lab experts' had told him to feed his dog (Eukanuba). He is determined to make that dog live forever so he won't outlive it.

I actually think older people are more open to new ways of feeding because they have already lost so many pets in their lives that they don't want to go through it ever again.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

People are funny sometimes aren't they in their beliefs, but I suppose we may also have thought the same things. I grew up calling them Alsatians, apparently the name was changed during the war from German Shepherd (not sure which war?).
Anyway slightly off subject but I have just walked in from my local butcher where I get my raw milk and met a young chap of about 22 who was picking up lots of bones and I asked him if it was for his dog, he said that no it was for him to make broth with and that when he did get a dog it would be raw fed. Then he said why on earth do people buy commercial processed food for their dogs?
I told him I fed PMR and that it was good to see a young person with the same way of thinking.
Interesting anyhow and no offence to anyone who feeds commercial food.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I tend to go to the male cashiers when I'm buying from grocery stores, as they will see my 3+ rack of ribs, and my ring...say I have a lucky husband....I tell them that the majority is for my pups and they say I have even luckier dogs and leave it at that!!LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

WE found some great fat pork ribs today for $1.28 a pound so I bought them out. The cashier asked if we were going to have alot of company over. 

I just told her yes I was - I didn't tell her that MAYBE we would eat pork ribs one night but the majority would go to the dogs. 

It's just not worth it - even when someone asked me what I did with 30 pounds of kidney I must have been in a really bad mood because I told her it was none of her business. Personally, I don't think cashiers should be commenting on what people buy. It's rude.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> While I was in the check out at Walmart Saturday, I had several bags of chicken and packs of liver. The cashier said "You must be going to be cooking for a lot of people. That sure is a lot of meat." I explained that no, we feed raw and its for the dogs. She said "is that good for them?" My response was "well, what do wolves eat?" She nodded her head and agreed. Here's what got me. Actually caught me off guard. She said" But you can't feed a hybrid wolf raw at all. They will go crazy.":wacko: I thaught a second and just said" Thats a total myth, and a common one to think. But, if a wolf eats raw, and dogs, being so closely related to the wolf can eat raw, why wouldn't a mix of the two be able to eat raw"? She thaught for a second and said " I don't know. Thats just what I was told." I ended it with "you were told very wrong"..


Actually, lots of high content wolfdogs cannot tolerate kibble, especially low quality kibble.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I've heard things like that. 

I was also told that feeding my dogs raw will cause them to have seizures and strokes. And they will carry worms that are not normal. And they can get a brain worm and they will loose it and go after you and kill you. I laugh at ignorance. 

People at walmart used to complain when I would buy lots of 1/4s for the dogs. I told them to get the heck over themselves, and I dont tell them to stop feeding their kids fast food.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

xellil said:


> WE found some great fat pork ribs today for $1.28 a pound so I bought them out. The cashier asked if we were going to have alot of company over.
> 
> I just told her yes I was - I didn't tell her that MAYBE we would eat pork ribs one night but the majority would go to the dogs.
> 
> It's just not worth it - even when someone asked me what I did with 30 pounds of kidney I must have been in a really bad mood because I told her it was none of her business. Personally, I don't think cashiers should be commenting on what people buy. It's rude.


It doesn't really bother me. I think they're just trying to make friendly conversation. I think it would be more rude if you said it was for the dogs and they made negative comments towards that.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

xellil;182739
It's just not worth it - even when someone asked me what I did with 30 pounds of kidney I must have been in a really bad mood because I told her it was none of her business. Personally said:


> Imagine if you bought 10 packs of condoms, KY Jelly, tampons, incontinence pads etc.........bet they wouldn't dare comment ha ha!
> 
> Possible comments could be: "off to an orgy tonight madam"
> "stocking up for your teenagers"
> ...


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

ahh I always do rely on Walmart for a decent laugh lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Roo said:


> When I buy ribs at Walmart they always ask if I'm planning a big BBQ, I just tell them no, it's for my dogs, I usually just get a "those are some lucky dogs" comment, I smile and say yes. I don't bother with telling them I feed the ribs raw.
> 
> My vet, who I love, is one of the off base vets used by our local AF base for their military police dogs. He told me that they are feeding some of the military dogs raw diets now because they've seen improvements in overall health and performance with raw.


Nick has been trying to figure out what our MWDs are fed here on our base. I thinkt hey would be so much better off on raw. They are such high performance dogs.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

chowder said:


> Well, your first sentence said 'I was in Walmart'. That summed it up.


Bingo !!!!!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe, since I am going to get weird looks if I tell them the weird raw meat is for my dogs, I will tell them its for my voodoo practice. I have been tempted to say that before. That could be fun. Probably more believable to most people too. 

I am on the fence of trying to convert people. Most people are just not willing to go the extra mile for their dogs even if they do believe it is a safe enough diet. So, more cheap beef heart and chicken gizzards for me.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

One of my friends sends me those dreadful Walmart emails with photos of bizarrely dressed people doing their shopping!!

We have K-Mart here in Australasia but they don't sell any fresh food.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

sozzle said:


> One of my friends sends me those dreadful Walmart emails with photos of bizarrely dressed people doing their shopping!!


The People of Walmart
Funny Pictures at WalMart Photos


http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/51159/pretty-pretty-princess/


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bridget is going to try eating me in my sleep tonight. I just know it. Should have known never to feed a police dog raw. 

A number of people have asked me if she is a police dog. I usually tell them yes, she is a type of dog you see with the police but isn't the only type of dog they use. Just the one you always see on TV.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Well, it is Walmart....
> 
> I usually get a positive reaction when I say it's for my dogs. Neighbors say "Oh, no wonder they're always so happy!" I've had one checkout girl who asked me about raw feeding because she wanted to try it for her dogs.
> 
> BTW LOVE your aussies!



I feel that I have achieved something if I can just convert one pet owner to raw feeding once a month.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

xellil said:


> WE found some great fat pork ribs today for $1.28 a pound so I bought them out. The cashier asked if we were going to have alot of company over.
> 
> I just told her yes I was - I didn't tell her that MAYBE we would eat pork ribs one night but the majority would go to the dogs.
> 
> It's just not worth it - even when someone asked me what I did with 30 pounds of kidney I must have been in a really bad mood because I told her it was none of her business. Personally, I don't think cashiers should be commenting on what people buy. It's rude.


haha my friend/neighbor here in Australia is a cashier at our grocery store, so I always try to go through her lane, and try to shop for dog things on the days she's working. Just makes life that much easier! But here people are SO friendly, that it's weird NOT to talk to the cashiers, etc. No one's ever been rude to me about buying things for my dog tho. I guess I've been lucky!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> The People of Walmart
> Funny Pictures at WalMart Photos
> 
> 
> Funny Pictures at WalMart Pretty Pretty Princess


 Holy cow!!!! And I thaught WE had some crazies here! OMG!!!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

xellil said:


> WE found some great fat pork ribs today for $1.28 a pound so I bought them out. The cashier asked if we were going to have alot of company over.
> 
> I just told her yes I was - I didn't tell her that MAYBE we would eat pork ribs one night but the majority would go to the dogs.
> 
> It's just not worth it - even when someone asked me what I did with 30 pounds of kidney I must have been in a really bad mood because I told her it was none of her business. Personally, I don't think cashiers should be commenting on what people buy. It's rude.


It's not rude, it's called human interaction. 

If you don't want to talk to people then you should only shop at places that have self check-outs or order online.


----------

